# Hatchie Racks



## Freakish13 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to build a hatchie rack for next season and would like to see what everyone has done...


----------



## Womagaunt (Nov 16, 2012)

hey i dont know how to help you, but i have always wondered how do you heat enclosures using hatchie racks?


----------



## caliherp (Nov 16, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> hey i dont know how to help you, but i have always wondered how do you heat enclosures using hatchie racks?


Heat tape and a thermostat.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Two runs of heat cord, Three if you are doing greens as you need air temp not floor temp with them.....(solar 17)


----------



## caliherp (Nov 16, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> Two runs of heat cord, Three if you are doing greens as you need air temp not floor temp with them.....(solar 17)


I know of a few GTP breeders who use heat tape on the bottoms of hatchling tubs with great success. I personally would use the heat tape or heat cord on the side of the tubs for arboreal's.


----------



## xterra (Nov 16, 2012)

This is s a simple way to build a hatchy rack. All you need is a drill and a circular saw.....two passes with the saw and you have channel for the heat cord, couple of accurate holes for the threaded dowel and then start assembling it.
I have two racks like this, one with 5l tubs that are about $2 each at sams warehouse and one with 30L starmaid tubs.
View attachment 270820


----------



## Freakish13 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will be for Spotteds and Darwins... What is yours for xterra?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2012)

xterra said:


> This is s a simple way to build a hatchy rack. All you need is a drill and a circular saw.....two passes with the saw and you have channel for the heat cord, couple of accurate holes for the threaded dowel and then start assembling it.
> I have two racks like this, one with 5l tubs that are about $2 each at sams warehouse and one with 30L starmaid tubs.
> View attachment 270820



xterra, what size rod did you use for that rack? m8 or m10? 
was going to build one identical myself but was curious about how sturdy it would be. i do like that you can easily adjust heights for different tubs etc.


----------



## xterra (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Freakish,
Mine has been used for jungle hatchies so far and they seemed ok for about 6 months. I will throw a couple of boodaries and may be a darwin in there this year hopefully.

Ozzie off the top of my head I think it was the M8. With that 5L set up it is very stable though so I doubt either way would be a drama.


----------



## Freakish13 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was thinking about doing something similar... I was thinking of doing it in melamine including the back(kind of like a book shelves) and the heating in not 100% yet...what are the pros and cons on heat tape and heat cords...which ever i choose will most defiantly be hooked up to a thermostat...


----------

